# Wheel Fitment 1966 Lemans



## sweetold66 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello everyone,great site by the way! I'm in the process of buying new Rims to replace the ones that came with my old 66' lemans, the car came with new rubber on 14" rims. Im going to be going with the 14" rim size and would like to purchase a set of Crager S/S rims, could anybody help me determine the correct 14" rim I need to order for the front and back,would be greatly appreciated,thanks everyone. Here's the current tire sizes
Front = 195/70R14
Rear =. 235/60R14


----------

